# Sneaky



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

It was only a matter of time, I knew I could not hide forever, just way too many sneaks and sly devils around here.

But I at least thought who ever tracked me down would be courageous enough to include a return address and name...nope I got the zip code but that's it.

Mr. Mystery your zip code you sent from is not in my data base either. But I am extremely grateful for the gift you have sent me. Very unexpected and very generous. Good news is my defense alert system is up and running at the new address, bad news is my new postman hates me....










Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> It was only a matter of time, I knew I could not hide forever, just way too many sneaks and sly devils around here.
> 
> But I at least thought who ever tracked me down would be courageous enough to include a return address and name...nope I got the zip code but that's it.
> 
> ...


The Cohiba's foot band is a dead giveaway. He's generous indeed!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Semper Noctem said:


> The Cohiba's foot band is a dead giveaway. He's generous indeed!


Hmm yeah but this originated from Cali...perhaps I am missing it

Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Really nice sneak attack there brother...


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Hmm yeah but this originated from Cali...perhaps I am missing it
> 
> Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


Hmmm... now that is a head-scratcher. Could have sworn those came from the Atlanta area.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Hmmm ... SoCal and guns. Wonder who that could be ....


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Great hit anonymous bomber! 

I know who this is from but mum's the word if he doesn't want it known.


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

beautiful... The Cohiba, I can identify, but what are the others


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Matfam1 said:


> beautiful... The Cohiba, I can identify, but what are the others


The new EZ releases that I didn't snag

Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Outstanding!!


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Those are some sexy cigars, well done!


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

That is a high ordinance blast to a most deserving brother. Great job Californian superhero!


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Um yeah I believe Sophie can sniff out his new addy..lol


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Beauty!


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Very nice. For the record it was not me who gave up your addy as promised. But I do remember someone saying they had you covered with those new EZ release. Just can’t find the post.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice!! Stealth attack!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Nice hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

1 pic


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

csk415 said:


> Very nice. For the record it was not me who gave up your addy as promised. But I do remember someone saying they had you covered with those new EZ release. Just can't find the post.


If I'm correct, the threat likes to hang around and watch his victims suffer. He may even try to blend in with the rest of the onlookers, but we all know folks from the west dress different. :vs_cool:


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice hit mystery man !


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Well,
Seems like this conversation has run it's course so I should probably say something. It was not my intention to send a sneaky bomb, but it was fun watching everyone trying to figure who it might be. I did mention in the EZ thread last week, "I got you, brother" after you said you were unable to participate. Thought, if anyone needed to be covered on EZ cigars, it was you. Don't want to have a gap in the collection. You also happen to be extremely generous on this forum and it does not go unnoticed.

I started using the blank bands to cover all my uncello'd cigars a while back after reading where Jack buys them.

I only left the return address off because I was on my way into work that morning and in a hurry, so I just took care of the necessities, so to speak. 
@JtAv8tor I hope the EZ's at least give you a couple to try before you start buying them on the 2nd market due to FOMO.

Take care, brother.

-Erik


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

....golf clap....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Well done Eric! My initial guess was off... 

Edit: Jt, I have his addie if you need it brother.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

I had it right - PMd Eric about the thread so he could spectate.

Nice job Eric!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

I had some ideas but it was confirmed for me today.

Thank you greatly sir! 


Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice hit!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------

